
Coghead Grinds To A Halt, Heads To The Deadpool - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/18/coghead-grinds-to-a-halt-heads-to-the-deadpool/
======
joseakle
Talk about technology risk. This is a clear barrier for adoption of enterprise
apps, one day they are here the next they they are gone.

------
releasedatez
The burn rate for a lot of the startups are amazingly high. Is it really
necessary to have such a high burn rate? What's considered a healthy burn
rate?

~~~
d13hard
these days it seems a lot of the burn rate is in sky-high salaries. employees
seem to be treating the fund as a piggy bank. i've been speaking to a lot of
VC-backed small ventures in the bay area and even in these times, $150k
starting salary is not being balked at or even questioned. $150k seems to be
the floor for negotiation with many. and thats for engineering...god only
knows what the "ceo" is earning, likely $250k or more.

~~~
herval
Aren't bigger salaries an offset to the risk? I mean, startups are riskier
than 'solid companies' (well, not that much these days, but that's the
premise), so it makes sense to offer more money for someone to 'jump in'...
That or equity - but I suppose with current trend of companies going broke,
equity doesn't seem like a good deal for most people...

------
jedc
This was a Guy Kawasaki/Garage.com funded company if I remember right. I've
got mixed feelings about some of the companies he's funded/promoted/started,
though his books are interesting.

~~~
nikblack
Yes it was. Kawasaki has had a long long list of misses since the first
bubble..

Coghead raised a lot of money, in the order of $12M+. in the end, they didn't
have a whole lot to show considering how crowded this space is and that they
had raised more money than anybody else.

Could have funded 20-30 companies with those funds and probably found 2-3
winners.

They did spend a lot on PR/marketing - I know because their people were
hitting me up all the time.

~~~
teyc
Who are the competitors?

------
sahaj
my ex-roommate worked at coghead. he says the company hadn't been doing well
for a while (funding issues) and him and few of the originals had been running
it on their own time.

------
bsaunder
Wonder if they would consider open sourcing their engine?

